# Hmm.. could be in a spot of bother?



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

I've always said I'll end up twatting a chav the way they are taking over the fucking world. This morning it has taken all of my restraint not to, although I did come VERY close!

Driving into town this morning I was following a cock in a lowered, de badged Peugeot 106; tinted windows, LED's the works. I saw up ahead the pedestrian crossing and the lights were on red, so slowed down. Shit for brains in front of me, who must have been doing about 45 in a 30 as it was, shot straight across it on red, nearly clearing up a woman taking her 2 daughters to school and a young lad of about 12.

I couldn't fucking believe it, wound my window down and asked if they were ok ( I'm good like that! :wink: ) Then set off again. Got down to Tesco's at the bottom of the road to fill up and who's there washing his heap of shit? Chav boy.

I walked over, said 'do you realise you could have killed 4 people this morning. you went straight over a red light?' To which he replied 'what the fuck's it got to do with you' then started walking over to front me, doing his best angry face.

Not his smartest move of the day.

I've grabbed him by the throat, banged him up against the car wash, (I think his nose may have pressed for foam, but I'm not sure) and issued a few veiled threats and basically just gave him a bit of a heads up, but without twatting him. His eyes were the size of saucers and it was then I realised he must only be about 17 himself, so I let go of his throat, told him to stop driving like a c*nt and turned to walk away.

He then shouted something along the lines of 'You're in the shit now, all of that is on camera I'm going to have you done for this' etc etc

Surely I was doing a public a service? And I'm sure If I found that woman and the 10 or so others that saw the prick nearly kill her they'd back me?

I'm just pissed off with myself that for the first time since I was about 23 I've not controlled my temper, and now this little twat will probably benefit from it :evil:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

What a silly billy. You and "chav boy" are as bad as each other - and is what makes this country really shit.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

When it comes down to it nobody will back you up or remember anything about the incident but the CCTV pictures will be perfect - that's the way life is :?


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

saint said:


> What a silly billy. You and "chav boy" are as bad as each other - and is what makes this country really shit.


So a 31 year old who served this country for 12 years, sees a woman and her 2 kids nearly killed then reprimands the culprit is as bad as the 17 year old chav who drives like a c*nt with no regard for other people is he?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

GoingTTooFast said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > What a silly billy. You and "chav boy" are as bad as each other - and is what makes this country really shit.
> ...


Even more so - were you not trained to control your responses and act / react in a restrained and appropriate manner?

What gives you the right to apporach someone and physically attack them? Would you have reacted in the same way if it was a "chav female" or woman in 4x4 c/w kids nearly killing "chav boy/girl"?


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

Full marks to you. 
While Plod take no action, Society looks the other way and the Politically Correct :evil: nazis quote Health and Safety to cover their cowardice, the pond life will take over.


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

saint said:


> Even more so - were you not trained to control your responses and act / react in a restrained and appropriate manner?


Yes I was, which, if you read my post again, you will see that I said I'm just pissed off with myself that for the first time since I was about 23 I let my temper get the better of me.



saint said:


> What gives you the right to apporach someone and physically attack them? Would you have reacted in the same way if it was a "chav female" or woman in 4x4 c/w kids nearly killing "chav boy/girl"?


I dare say a chav female or a woman in a 4x4 would not start walking towards me in a threatening manner, swearing, when I've asked them if they realise they nearly killed someone this morning.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Good man, you did the right thing. Been there myself and had less restraint recently (believe me, I was pushed and pushed) and bugger all has happened. Dont worry about it, Police wont be interested in my experience.

Too much sodding apathy and 'ooh its not my problem or responsibility' around these days. As for this instance, you went to have a word, he got physical (regardless of whether he laid hands on you) and you felt threatened (maybe a little bit ;-) ) and acted before he did. Fair enough, Im surprised you didnt just slap him tbh.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Difficult one this, On one point i agree and I'm sure the little fu$ker deserved a good shoeing, but you could of really hurt him as i guess you can look after yourself, thankfully and hopefully you just frightened the $hit out of him,

On the other point with the CCTV you are buggered and he will just say 'Some bloke just come out the blue and started freterning me' and then claim he hasn't been able to sleep since.

But i would also guess there CCTV cameras near the crossing as well, which if it went to court would come in handy despite the fact the law is not yours to take into your hands


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Leg said:


> Good man, you did the right thing. Been there myself and had less restraint recently (believe me, I was pushed and pushed) and bugger all has happened. Dont worry about it, Police wont be interested in my experience.
> 
> Too much sodding apathy and 'ooh its not my problem or responsibility' around these days. As for this instance, you went to have a word, he got physical (regardless of whether he laid hands on you) and you felt threatened (maybe a little bit ;-) ) and acted before he did. Fair enough, Im surprised you didnt just slap him tbh.


Now you mention it I did feel extremely threatened :wink:

You're right tho, there is too much apathy in this country now, and the fact is, it IS our problem, our kids have got to grow up in the country we leave them ( providing they're not knocked down and killed first )

What wound me up is that this prick had no idea how near he had come to killing or seriously injuring virtually an entire family, and what's worse didn't seem to give a shit when I pointed it out to him.

Still, he's probably from a broken home, so maybe I should have just given him a hug and helped wash his car eh saint?


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> Difficult one this, On one point i agree and I'm sure the little fu$ker deserved a good shoeing, but you could of really hurt him as i guess you can look after yourself, thankfully and hopefully you just frightened the $hit out of him,
> 
> On the other point with the CCTV you are buggered and he will just say 'Some bloke just come out the blue and started freterning me' and then claim he hasn't been able to sleep since.
> 
> But i would also guess there CCTV cameras near the crossing as well, which if it went to court would come in handy despite the fact the law is not yours to take into your hands


Thanks, I could, If I was that sort of bloke, torn the little twats face off. As it happens all I did was give his neck a little squeeze and tell him a few home truths.

It MIGHT make him think twice next time he either a) approaches a pedestrian crossing at 45 miles an hour or b) fancies acting all gansterish to a complete stranger

I doubt it though. I wish I was the sort of person that could just ignore the shit that's all around us. It's funny there was something in the news recently about an old boy being assaulted, in broad daylight on a busy street, and the public were being criticised for just walking past him and ignoring it.

It seems your dammed if you do and damned if you don't. :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

CCTV my arse!

Did you see a camera specifically pointing towards the carwash? Probably just aimed towards the pumps for 'drive offs'.

He's probably more shit scared to report it and face being brought to task over why the incident took place in the first place. All mouth and no trousers mate.

Wouldn't worry. Sounds full of chav shit.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> CCTV my arse!
> 
> Did you see a camera specifically pointing towards the carwash? Probably just aimed towards the pumps for 'drive offs'.
> 
> ...


The car wash is round the back of the actual garage, away from the pumps, so I'm not sure if it's covered or not. I'm going back later for a quick recce!!

Apart from being pissed off with myself I do feel quite liberated.. maybe fridays should be national reprimand a chav day?

I'm regretting I didn't just jet wash him though.


----------



## damnitsfast (Dec 30, 2006)

It's obvious from you 1st post that this is not a 'boast' & it's f'kin serious!

No-one on here was there remember & we could have all seen the News tonight...'mother & child hit & run' etc

You did what felt right at the time & guess you'd have lived to regret what you didn't do, rather than what you did do.

Pitty you touched him though, but understandable too.

Did he see your car?
Watch where you park :? (assuming you were in 'your' car, TT or otherwise)

Peace


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

......and the lesson of the day is?........check for CCTV before you do anything like that again! :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > CCTV my arse!
> ...


Do you think he is on www.chavtwats.com saying 'ooh I feel bad cos I nearly killed someone and then this guy had to physically get hold of me to drill it into my thick head I was out of order'. Is he bollocks.

You did the right thing m8. Dont worry about it.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Leg said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > TT2BMW said:
> ...


No, he's on the Mk1 forum, pasting pictures from Autotrader.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

"Falling Down"


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

:lol:

The similarities are striking:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Well done I say, if only we could do this type of thing more maybe this country wouldnÂ´t be in the shit heap with everyone scared of their own farts.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

spain said:


> Well done I say, if only we could do this type of thing more maybe this country wouldnÂ´t be in the shit heap with everyone scared of their own farts.


With all due respect some of mine are worthy of fear.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hanging's too good for them...


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

You did the country a service. Anyone who says differently probably wouldn't get themselves into that kind of situation. Sometimes you can't just sit there and watch the tw*** get away it.

Hope everything goes OK.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

fut1a said:


> You did the country a service. Anyone who says differently probably wouldn't get themselves into that kind of situation. Sometimes you can't just sit there and watch the tw*** get away it.
> 
> Hope everything goes OK.


But he is a twat that will get away with it too.


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

saint said:


> But he is a twat that will get away with it too.


Have you got a reason for calling me a twat?

Do you have a wife and/or kids? This could so easily have been them, or mine. As it happens there is probably a bloke at work now who's day, and rest of his life, could have been a whole lot worse, due to this one arsehole, who didn't give a flying fuck. What would you recommend?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The problem is this:

You're right in that he probably deserved a wake-up call about his driving. If not for the fact that he did it in the first place, but that he showed absolutely no concern.

However, while I'd like to think we'd all try and catch someone who had actually hit someone, when you have someone who was merely driving like a dick, where do you draw the line? Assault everyone that dosen't meet your standards of driving? :?

As ever, it would be just your luck if, by trying to do the right thing, you ended up doing the wrong thing and get punished for it.

On balance, I think you were right in approaching him, but wrong to grab him. But you knew that.


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Kell said:


> On balance, I think you were right in approaching him, but wrong to grab him. But you knew that.


Spot on. I only ever wanted to tell him he'd driven like a twat and could have killed someone, and it was only when he started coming towards me glaring and telling me to fuck off that I acted first and grabbed him.

At no point did I punch/hit him, or go for him in any way. Any CCTV footage will only show me speak to him, him coming towards me aggressively, arms flaying/ swearing etc, and me restraining him, as I saw fit, then walk away.

Wish I hadn't bothered. Let the fuckers terrorise the country for all I care.. :evil:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Did you go check for cameras?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Captain Beeflat said:


> Full marks to you.
> While Plod take no action, Society looks the other way and the Politically Correct :evil: nazis quote Health and Safety to cover their cowardice, the pond life will take over.


My compliments on your exquisite syntax and a well-argued, clearly reasoned point. I suppose "Plod" should just nick him on your word?

Back to the original point, wouldn't worry about it. Even if you were caught on CCTV, the little oik will be too afraid to report it in the fear that it would bring his speeding and near-miss to light, even if it wouldn't matter.


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

spain said:


> Did you go check for cameras?


Yep. All the garage ones are facing the forecourt or the entrance/exit. There are none around the car wash as it is up against the back wall to the garage. There is one on the Tesco's store about 100 yards away that may have caught the incident, but as I've posted above now I've calmed down I'm convinced it will show me in an 'ok' light.

In fact it might almost look like self defence, as up until the point his face was pressed against the car wash I hadn't moved from the spot.. he came up to me. And quite aggressively as well. In fact I was terrified :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

GoingTTooFast said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > But he is a twat that will get away with it too.
> ...


Your 3rd party has been referred to as being a twat - so I was merely applying the same rule.

Wife, kids, pets, parents are irrelevant - it could have been me. Your point has no justification or bearing.

My point made simple - You had as much right to approach that person and grab them as they had running a red light ie: none! His driving actions were non-violent however the consequences could have been devastating - I am certainly not condoning his actions.

Do you have kids? Would it be a good example to show them that it's perfectly ok to "lose the rag", approach someone, possibly feel threatened by them to then "get physical"? It's the exact same attitude as "Mr Twat Chav".


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Thank god for that, if you had been done for that it would been the ultimate insult.


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

saint said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


A good point, well made, if

'I had approached him and grabbed him' - I didn't, he approached me.

'I'd lost my rag' - If I'd truly 'lost my rag' I'd now be on a murder charge.

However, I can see your point. I just don't agree with it :wink:

I'll put this little argument to bed now. You know what they say.. arguing on the internet is like running in the special olympics..


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

A chap I knew a few years ago was walking from his local to a club just outside Newtown Bham this week (early hours). He still wears some loud gold chains etc. Three lads pull up in dark hatchback windows blacked out etc,they get out to see if he is an easy target, big mistake for them. Puts the three of them on the deck one of them not to good :lol: Anyway upshot is they have made a complaint against him and police say if it proceeds they will arrest and charge him even though the one cop said we have been after these three for months :evil: :evil: What the fuck is this country about, should you just curl up and accept whatever. Should have been given a medal and a donation out of public funds if you ask me


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Unfortunately, in our society, you have to be a victim first before you can become a hero! :?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

I hate to say it, because I actually agree with what you did, but if the incident has been recorded on CCTV or there is a witness, if he decides to take matters further - you're fucked.

No amount of justification will stop the CPS from prosecuting you for assault, believe me, iâ€™ve been there - more than once!.

Hind sight is a wonderful thing, but if you must steam in, just make sure there are NO witnesses.


----------



## philyuk (Jul 25, 2006)

Apathy in this country is what's ruining it.

That could have been my family on the crossing so if your actions have made him take notice then in my eyes your a bloddy hero.

Sure the PC brigade will tell you your wrong and the Police, if they find out, will try to take action but enough is enough in this country.

Well done you.

Also, if the Police do take action I'll chuck Â£20 in towards your court costs!!!


----------



## damnitsfast (Dec 30, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > On balance, I think you were right in approaching him, but wrong to grab him. But you knew that.
> ...


If the replies to your post on the forum has lead you to that conclusion, them IMHO that is a real shame.

Contrary _burstards_ springs to mind :?

Be glad to have you on my side chap


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Say you was on drugs and cant remember anything about it. you'll get let off and given free drugs for 3months. to stop you re-offending.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Well done, GoingTTooFast. [smiley=cheers.gif]

THere was an interesting programme on C4 tonight regarding the fact that the general public are to afraid to get involved when confronted by acts of hooliganism by teenagers and the like.

The programme demonstrated that people would 'turn the other cheek' or 'cross the road', rather than get involved.

What you did was correct, only the next time......................take him behind the car-wash, make sure that nobody is watching and that there are no CCTVs, then proceed to kick the shit out of him.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

GoingTTooFast said:


> You know what they say.. arguing on the internet is like running in the special olympics..


What, you give up when you start to loose?

eye for an eye, tooth for a tooth, chav for a chav.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

vagman said:


> ...then proceed to kick the shit out of him.


Here - here.


----------



## The-caped-crusader (Sep 6, 2003)

Technically what you've done is assaulted the guy.

The only way you can justify grabbing someone by the throat, is if they appeared to gather spit in their mouth to, quite obviously, spit at you. And you grabbed them by the throat to prevent yourself from being assaulted by being spat upon.

I'm sure this didn't happen in this case though. :wink:

Also, if it has been caught on CCTV, then you should be able to see his aggressive demeanour and posturing towards you, putting you into a state of fear for your own safety - your honour! 

I don't think you've got much to worry about. I doubt very much, Chav will be making a complaint to the police.


----------



## golfin fun (Jan 25, 2007)

Hilly10 said:


> A chap I knew a few years ago was walking from his local to a club just outside Newtown Bham this week (early hours). He still wears some loud gold chains etc. Three lads pull up in dark hatchback windows blacked out etc,they get out to see if he is an easy target, big mistake for them. Puts the three of them on the deck one of them not to good :lol: Anyway upshot is they have made a complaint against him and police say if it proceeds they will arrest and charge him even though the one cop said we have been after these three for months :evil: :evil: What the fuck is this country about, should you just curl up and accept whatever. Should have been given a medal and a donation out of public funds if you ask me


 the same happened to me but i didnt get charged for it,

i was walking home from a friends, 4 young guys in a car drove past shouting abuse , i didnt take any notice reallly just thought to my self wankers,and kept walking.

after about a minute the car came back and pulled along be side me.

one kid said "wtf are you looking at?" i wasnt fazed by this strangely as i spend 6 nights a week training and practising, as i do ultimate fighting as a hobby/sport .

i replied"not a lot mate why" maybe not a good retort but.. nevermind
at that 3 got out and proceeded to kick and punch ..in the mele i broke one guys arm and one guys nose and one guys leg,
the driver drove off and left them.
i phoned the police on my mobile and described what had happened and they were ther within minutes,

the long and the short of it they were prosecuted for attempted street robbery attacking me and causing actual bodily harm as i had a bruise on my right cheek "wow"
so i wouldn't worry, yes there were no witneses and no cameras in my problem,
but they attacked me and i had to use force as i felt threatened.

in the cps's eyes, excessive as it was,i defended my self against 3 guys or would be robbers.
one had a knife when arrested, so i was ok.
they all got sentences of between 3 and 6 months, they were all known to the police apparently, burglars drug dealers and thieves.
so dont worry over it.
its just good on you mate.
this current situation we all have to live with is shite and more people should stand up to it imo.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

golfin fun said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > A chap I knew a few years ago was walking from his local to a club just outside Newtown Bham this week (early hours). He still wears some loud gold chains etc. Three lads pull up in dark hatchback windows blacked out etc,they get out to see if he is an easy target, big mistake for them. Puts the three of them on the deck one of them not to good :lol: Anyway upshot is they have made a complaint against him and police say if it proceeds they will arrest and charge him even though the one cop said we have been after these three for months :evil: :evil: What the fuck is this country about, should you just curl up and accept whatever. Should have been given a medal and a donation out of public funds if you ask me
> ...










great result - 4 against 1 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] , bloody monkey hangers


----------



## dmt-tt (Mar 4, 2007)

golfin fun said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > A chap I knew a few years ago was walking from his local to a club just outside Newtown Bham this week (early hours). He still wears some loud gold chains etc. Three lads pull up in dark hatchback windows blacked out etc,they get out to see if he is an easy target, big mistake for them. Puts the three of them on the deck one of them not to good :lol: Anyway upshot is they have made a complaint against him and police say if it proceeds they will arrest and charge him even though the one cop said we have been after these three for months :evil: :evil: What the fuck is this country about, should you just curl up and accept whatever. Should have been given a medal and a donation out of public funds if you ask me
> ...


well done and too true imo england is getting really shitty.

aye us northerners strange breed :wink:


----------



## robertlee (Jan 11, 2007)

Mate, I understand why you would feel bad about this, but the fact that you do says it all. You clearly didn't set out to do anything other than point out to the chav what he'd done. If you'd set out to give him a good pasting, that would be different.

Anyway, it sounds like the worry about police action is academic now you've found there are no cameras nearby. I can't see distant ones being anything to worry about.

What's concerning me most is the way certain people would rather point out to you that "you're as bad as he is" (paraphrasing). You might have been if you'd twatted him in the first place, although most would probably disagree, including me. I'm sick of hearing people talking PC bollocks. If you're into political correctness that makes you a twat in my book.

Good on you, with any luck you might have made the little shit think about what he'd done, but I doubt it.

Hope you're feeling better by now, I know I am after writing this


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

robertlee said:


> I'm sick of hearing people talking PC bollocks. If you're into political correctness that makes you a twat in my book.


Aye up, I can see we are going to get on well.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

golfin fun said:


> i spend 6 nights a week training and practising, as i do ultimate fighting as a hobby/sport .





golfin fun said:


> in the mele i broke one guys arm and one guys nose and one guys leg,
> the driver drove off and left them.


Bloody hell! Guess the hobby works then!

With respect to the two sides how I see it is self defense is fine, but it you start the violence you fuel the fire. Nothing to do with PCness just who throws the first 'punch'.

And to argue against myself, in the heat of the moment, with the red mist down sometimes we do things which we know are wrong but do anyway. Perhaps how the whole thread started in the first place. :?


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Er......

after reading the original post, I think you are all missing the point.
Correct me if I am wrong- if at the car wash I select foam with my nose, I get foam? this normally costs Â£2.50!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am very sure that the garage will be most concerned about this evidence being on camara rather than your antics! :lol:

Too many people, rightly or wrongly do nothing for fear of repercussions, so I would like to thank you for your actions. IT DIDNT go too far so you are correct in your actions........f"*koff to the PC.
If it was my wife and kids I would be livid so nice one!

Si


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

redsi72 said:


> 2003 fiesta van,TDCi,white(best colour),14" wheel trims,extras...rubber floor mats & magic tree air freshener- lemon scent!


lol at your sig. :lol:


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

robertlee said:


> What's concerning me most is the way certain people would rather point out to you that "you're as bad as he is" (paraphrasing). You might have been if you'd twatted him in the first place, although most would probably disagree, including me.


Well said that man!


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

John C said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > You know what they say.. arguing on the internet is like running in the special olympics..
> ...


My saying's slightly less PC than that! :wink: :roll:


----------



## coupe_mania29 (Sep 4, 2006)

Leg said:


> Good man, you did the right thing. Been there myself and had less restraint recently (believe me, I was pushed and pushed) and bugger all has happened. Dont worry about it, Police wont be interested in my experience.
> 
> Too much sodding apathy and 'ooh its not my problem or responsibility' around these days. As for this instance, you went to have a word, he got physical (regardless of whether he laid hands on you) and you felt threatened (maybe a little bit ;-) ) and acted before he did. Fair enough, Im surprised you didnt just slap him tbh.


I can see both sides to peoples opinions on this, but i think you did the right thing!!

If you did feel threatened you could always use the pre-empted strike explanation?? :roll:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

I understand your situation. Did the same thing myself when four scrotes on bikes came flying towards me up a narrow one way street and I pointed out the error of their ways. Much shouting and swearing. Me out the car. Them surround me screaming in my face, one with a stun gun thing. I kick one hard in the knee cap and then throw the stun gunner against a wall and plant one on his head. Someone hits me in the head. I stand up tell them to fuck off. Which they do on their little BMX's with much further swearing and coffee beans gestures. Fortunately or not there were no witnesses. After I felt rather shocked and very lucky that a knife hadn't been pulled or serious injuries resulted. I also felt very ashamed of myself for nearly fucking my life up over some inconsequential turds. I understand how the red mist comes down. I think you did well to control yourself. I think you did society a favour by making the little bastard think twice about his behaviour towards strangers. And I think you acted appropriately when faced with the gesture of aggresion he showed towards you. Try not to make a habit of it though!
8)


----------



## veldtmeyer (Jan 19, 2006)

I've followed the comments on this thread and thought that I would offer mine. Advising ChavRacer of the error of his ways was an admirable thing to do, especially when considering the potential consequences of his dangerous driving.

From what you have said in the posts I have digested the events thus: Your attempt to advise him of the poor standard of his driving seemed to have enraged him and he approached you in an agressive manner. Clearly you were concerned for your safety and decided to make a pre-emptive strike in self defence. Defence of yourself or another is always an absolute defence to offences against the person and public order. Thus you have acted in reasonable self defence anticpating that the ChavRacer was about to do violence upon you. 

It is not your fault that he turned out to be a weaker opponent and you are not expected to weigh the situation to a nicety when reacting to protect yourself. :wink:

Although it may be a good thing that there were no cameras to see you...

Hope all is still well and that your public spirited approach to these matters remains undaunted. :wink:

Cheers

Veldtmeyer


----------



## Ashtray_Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree with the comments above also it's not like you punched him, and if it's made him think about what he did that's a good thing. He probably would have just carried on his day without a thought about nearly knocking those people over whereas now he might be a bit more careful.

How would he feel if some chav had knocked his mum down or something? At least it will make him realise that there are people around watching his actions and that not everyone is apathetic and won't have a word with him. Good on you. I don't reckon you'll hear anything of it again he was obviously trying to big himself up after you deflated his little chav ego!


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

You were right to tell the errent driver what a near miss he had. That you were concerned with the safety of your fellow citizens 'on a zebra crossing!'. If he came at you agressively, how were you to know that he wasn't carrying a knife or gun - this sort of thing is in all the papers today. You took pro-active self-defence, just like you've been trained (very well) at the taxpayers expense for the last 15 years.
The public moan about the effect of twats on the road, but few have the bravery to deal with the cause - which is what you did. I say well done and thank you.

BTW - there's loads of chavey twats that need a good seeing to ( I mean.. talking to) in Bracknell and Camberley. Are you free this weekend? :wink: 
.


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys ( and girls )

Not heard anything as of yet so doubt I will now, although I'm not overly worried if the police do make contact anyway as it's not like I gave him a complete twatting, which If I had he would have known about, and so I can quite honestly say it was all merely self defence after he came at me.

My main concern was that I let it get to that point, I'm a pretty laid back bloke and that it was the first time in nearly 10 years that the red mist has REALLY come down.. and I was pissed off with myself that a snotty nosed scrote got me to that point. If he'd have acknowledged that he drove like a prick all well and good but he actually didn't give a flying fuck that he'd nearly wiped out a young family and a young lad.

I'm just glad I managed to keep it in check.. of sorts :wink: :roll:

Oh, and marcusgilbert, I can't do friday but should be free for a bout of chav baiting saturday? To avoid any further worries about being recognised on CCTV, however, I have invested in a state of the art disguise..


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

ROFL :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Brilliant! It's important to keep a sense of humour. 
.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Well done that man - and very kind of you to assist the young chav in the use of the car wash, helping him find where the foam button was.

Clearly he was short sighted and had forgotten his glasses.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

R6B TT said:


> Well done that man - and very kind of you to assist the young chav in the use of the car wash, helping him find where the foam button was.
> 
> Clearly he was short sighted and had forgotten his glasses.


He can borrow mine...








:roll:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

And if he had been wearing glasses this is probably what he would have seen after the incident


----------

